# [OT] Sun enterprise E3500

## BastianBalthazarBux

La mia ditta www.pnpitalia.it (non mia personalmente, quella in cui lavoro  :Wink:   ) ha recentemente dismesso la macchina in oggetto:

Un sun enterprise 3500 bi-processore, 1Gb Ram 4 dischi scsi, 2x9Gb, 2x18Gb .

Sono riuscito a vendergli che ci farebbe pubblicita' positiva regalarla al gruppo gentoo italiano vi interessa ?  Potete contattarmi anche privatamente all'indirizzo francesco ~:at:~ pnpitalia.it

Aggiungo cd-rom della versione 2004.2 di gentoo sparc (mai installato  :Sad:  )

Aggiungo che abbiamo sede a torino e che la simpaticona pesa sui 70 kg (piu' manualistica varia)

Salutti a tutto il forum

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 :Shocked:  non penso che al gruppo interessi... pero' io un pensieriono...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

no dai sto chiaramente scherzando. La cosa mi pare molto interessante vediamo gli altri che ne pensano

----------

## Kind_of_blue

piu che altro ci vuole una stanza insonorizzata ... ho lavorato un mese di fianco a un cluster di 4 enterprise 5000 ... e mi mettevo i tappi

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

 :Rolling Eyes:   La tremilaecinque 'e un po' piu piccolina della 5000 ma effettivamente ha un numero di ventole discreto. Inoltre tenete conto anche che consuma un po' piu' corrente di un PC e gradisce un gruppo di continuita' a monte.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BastianBalthazarBux wrote:*   

> Inoltre tenete conto anche che consuma un po' piu' corrente di un PC e gradisce un gruppo di continuita' a monte.

 

Avevo presupposto questo  :Very Happy: 

Tra l'altro benvenuto

----------

## Kind_of_blue

cmq è una bell amacchina per fare da Db server ... con un rack di dischi a fianco. Il forum dovrebbe farci un pensierino

----------

## gutter

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> cmq è una bell amacchina per fare da Db server ... con un rack di dischi a fianco. Il forum dovrebbe farci un pensierino

 

Infatti si potrebbe fare la proposta agli amministratori del forum internazionale  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

si...

e la vendiamo per pagare le spese di spedizione?  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si...
> 
> e la vendiamo per pagare le spese di spedizione? 

 

Quelle se le pagano loro  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Infatti si potrebbe fare la proposta agli amministratori del forum internazionale 

 

Si potrebbe anche chiedere a chi ha messo a disposizione il server per gentoo-italia per avere un server dedicato

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> cmq ï¿½ una bell amacchina per fare da Db server ... con un rack di dischi a fianco. Il forum dovrebbe farci un pensierino

 

gia che ci siamo la macchina era un dbserver (informix) 'e stata dismessa perche non volevamo piu' pagare l'assistenza che ci costava all'anno quasi quanto la nuova macchina.

gia che ci siamo 2 la macchina per i dischi usa un bus scsi su fibra ottica, non  ho la piu' pallida idea se questo sia il default per tali macchine.

Si puo' considerare ancora una macchina performante, 'e comunque un biprocessore 64 bit.

grazie a fedeliallalinea ber il benvenuto, in effetti questo e' il mio primo post che non ho immediatamente cancellato  :Wink: Last edited by BastianBalthazarBux on Tue Dec 14, 2004 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *BastianBalthazarBux wrote:*   

> grazie a fedeliallalinea ber il benvenuto, in effetti questo e' il mio primo post che non ho immediatamente cancellato 

 

Uh, ti siamo sembrati cosí cattivi?   :Twisted Evil: 

Benvenuto...  :Wink: 

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Uh, ti siamo sembrati cosï¿½ cattivi?   

 

 :Embarassed:  I did it again, eliminato ultimo post, no no non siete voi ad essere cattivi sono io che scrivo prima di leggere  :Wink: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Bhè, io una sala server + banda ce l'avrei pure (dove osptio tra l'altro http://www.gentoo-italia.net). 

Sarebbe interessante poter prendere in gestione quella macchina e fare dei mirror o www1 (tipo per gechi.it) o per eventuali siti no profit.

Eventualmente consideratemi  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Bhè, io una sala server + banda ce l'avrei pure (dove osptio tra l'altro http://www.gentoo-italia.net). 
> 
> Sarebbe interessante poter prendere in gestione quella macchina e fare dei mirror o www1 (tipo per gechi.it) o per eventuali siti no profit.
> 
> Eventualmente consideratemi 
> ...

 

Intendevo proprio questo nel mio post precedente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *khazad-dum wrote:*   
> 
> Eventualmente consideratemi 
> 
> Ciao 
> ...

 

Mi aggiungo  :Smile: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Io Io! La voglio io!   :Laughing: 

Magari...

Mi piacerebbe smanettare con bestioni del genere...

Però in camera mia credo darebbe fastidio...

Ho scritto sto reply inutile anche per far vedere che non sono morto, ma vi osservo....   :Shocked: 

Bacio le mani!   :Razz: 

----------

## comio

fare un mirror del portage? c'abbiamo tanta banda? e poi anche la pubblictà nel motd non sarebbe male  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo me anche la migliore idea sarebbe di metterla assieme al server di gentoo-italia, magari anzichè utilizzarla per un altro server web, sfruttarla per qualche altro servizio..

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> fare un mirror del portage? c'abbiamo tanta banda? e poi anche la pubblictà nel motd non sarebbe male 

 

Un mirror del portage su: 2x9Gb, 2x18Gb? Ci starebbe a pelo (secondo l'howto servono almeno 30Gb per un distfiles mirror), senza contare che poi chiedono di garantire da 15 a 30 utenti contemporanei e potrebbero sorgere problemi di banda.

Peró un rsync mirror non dovrebbe essere poi così drammatico....

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un mirror del portage su: 2x9Gb, 2x18Gb? Ci starebbe a pelo (secondo l'howto servono almeno 30Gb per un distfiles mirror)

 

 :Idea:   Per un mirror io sceglierei il raid 0 => 18 + 18, pittosto che il raid 1 => 18. 

Sulla banda non so che dire, tranne che secondo me ne servira' sempre di piu' per i mirror gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## khazad-dum

bhè...100mbit spero bastino  :Smile: 

comunque il discorso mirror/rsyn è tutto da definire. Magari si può pensare anche a qualche *upgrade* hardware.

ciao

----------

## Mistobaan

er me conviene usarlo come base per i progetti italiani (gechi & c.) e poi all massimo si fa un portage-mirror...

ma alla fine la macchina dove verra' dislocata?

----------

## gutter

 *Mistobaan wrote:*   

> er me conviene usarlo come base per i progetti italiani (gechi & c.) e poi all massimo si fa un portage-mirror...
> 
> ma alla fine la macchina dove verra' dislocata?

 

Concordo dal momento che i mirror in italia ci sono mentre c'è stato qualche problema di hosting per gechi.it   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

Ragazzi non ho letto tutto il post perchè sono di volata

ma se vi interessa potrei metterla in cantina dove ho una adsl home a Torino ma con ip dinamico ma questo non è un problema,  (be spero che non consumi quanto una CENTRALE NUCLEARE) e metterla a disposizione della comunità ma qualcuno mi dovrebbe aiutare ad amministrarla vi interessa ???

----------

## Benve

Per me affiancarla a gentoo-italia e' la soluzione migliore.

Piu' che un mirror (che minimo vuole 40 Giga) potrebbe servire per gechi.it

Poi al momento abbiamo il problema di dove mettere binmerge. La macchina all'universita' di Bologna tarda ad essere disponibile e a noi servirebbe proprio un server su cui farci girare una prima versione.

Lo spazio richiesto per binmerge e' veramente minimo, dato che i pacchetti non risiedono sul server. Invece quando ci sara' il database, servira' un po' di potenza di cpu piuttosto che banda.

Se proprio non si sa dove metterla e va buttata posso chiedere di ospitarla momentaneamente a bologna, dove c'e' una linea a 100Mb.

----------

## Cerberos86

con gentoo-italia.net non penso stia male...date che c'è già una banda di 100Mbit! Io proporrei un rsync e magari un mirror per gechi.it in caso sia down... CVS può servire a qualcuno?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Qualche foto, nel caso qualcuno non avesse idea di quanto fosse grosso il bestio in questione

http://www.sun.com/servers/midrange/e3500/images/I1_hw_enterprise3500_lg.jpg

http://sunsolve.sun.com/handbook_pub/Systems/E3500/component.front_zoom.html

http://sunsolve.sun.com/handbook_pub/Systems/E3500/component.front_open_zoom.html

http://sunsolve.sun.com/handbook_pub/Systems/E3500/component.rear_zoom.html

di fianco ad un tavolo! 

http://www.sowa.is.uec.ac.jp/sowalab/facilities.html  :Shocked: 

Una domanda per BastianBalthazarBux, ma tu hai messo da qualche parte Gentoo all'interno della azienda in cui lavori?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> ma se vi interessa potrei metterla in cantina dove ho una adsl home a Torino ma con ip dinamico ma questo non è un problema,  (be spero che non consumi quanto una CENTRALE NUCLEARE) e metterla a disposizione della comunità ma qualcuno mi dovrebbe aiutare ad amministrarla vi interessa ???

 

Bhe preferirei la soluzione di khazad-dum lui ha una 100mbit penso sia molto meglio di una adsl home

----------

## Kind_of_blue

vedo che le proposte che vengono fatte ... si adattano piu a una HP che a una Sun.

La caratteristica peculiare delle Sun ... è la potenza di calcolo e l'architettura ... anche se datate e con una solo Mobo e un solo processore ...

Un mirror o un repository ... hanno requisiti di disco e connessione ... impegno della Sun = 0

Quelle macchine sono fatte per lavorare su un Application Server o un Db Server ... non avvilitela  :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Quelle macchine sono fatte per lavorare su un Application Server o un Db Server ... non avvilitela 

 

Bhe anche le xbox sono console per giocare ma ci fanno i cluster......

----------

## Kind_of_blue

beh ... si ... anche a windows fanno fare il Sistema Operativo, ma è uno spreco di risorse

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> beh ... si ... anche a windows fanno fare il Sistema Operativo...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

[OT]

@fedeliallalinea

parlavi di questo  ?!?  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## khazad-dum

Fisicamente la macchina sarà in un NOC (Network Operation Center) di Milano (ovviamente è un locale condizionato) protetto da 2 UPS  da 12+12 ore + gruppo elettrogeno (a gasolio  :Razz:  ). La banda a disposizione è di 100mbit, ma volendo potrei trovare anche il modo di fare un bonding channel su più porte (sempre a 100) su di uno catalyst...però mi sa che 100mibit può bastare  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Fisicamente la macchina sarà in un NOC (Network Operation Center) di Milano (ovviamente è un locale condizionato) protetto da 2 UPS  da 12+12 ore + gruppo elettrogeno (a gasolio  ). La banda a disposizione è di 100mbit, ma volendo potrei trovare anche il modo di fare un bonding channel su più porte (sempre a 100) su di uno catalyst...però mi sa che 100mibit può bastare 

 

E' una soluzione perfetta per la macchina in questione

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una domanda per BastianBalthazarBux, ma tu hai messo da qualche parte Gentoo all'interno della azienda in cui lavori?
> 
> 

 

Si su un poche, perche' la domanda   :Question: Last edited by BastianBalthazarBux on Thu Dec 16, 2004 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perchè sono sempre alla ricerca di realtà aziendali che fanno uso di gentoo, per la presentazione gentoo-linux in azienda.

Se vuoi in PM potresti raccontarmi di che cosa si occupa l'azienda in cui lavori, come mai hai scelto gentoo,che distro usavate prima, in che ambiti di produzione la usi,su che macchine gira, se hai notato miglioramenti di qualunque genere [prestazione,amministrazione,qullo che vuoi], se usate gentoo solo internamente o anche con i clienti... Insomma, l'idea dello speech è quella di mostrare che gentoo in azienda c'è con casi reali, meglio se italiani.

ti ringrazio molto sia per il tuo dono, che non è da poco, sia se vorrai collaborare allo speech.

iauz

deadhead

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *NIX.NIX wrote:*   ma se vi interessa potrei metterla in cantina dove ho una adsl home a Torino ma con ip dinamico ma questo non è un problema,  (be spero che non consumi quanto una CENTRALE NUCLEARE) e metterla a disposizione della comunità ma qualcuno mi dovrebbe aiutare ad amministrarla vi interessa ??? 
> 
> Bhe preferirei la soluzione di khazad-dum lui ha una 100mbit penso sia molto meglio di una adsl home

 

Ok l'unico vantaggio nel mio caso era non dover trasportare troppo la macchina visto che sono a Torino e per uno che lavora su un Sun Enterprise 10000 per una 3500 vi è posto anche in camera da letto  :Twisted Evil:  .

Se dovessi servire ritenetemi disponibile

Ciao

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ti ringrazio molto sia per il tuo dono, che non ? da poco, sia se vorrai collaborare allo speech.
> 
> 

 

Beh a dir la verita il dono non 'e mio ma della mia azienda o se vogliamo dell'amministratore unico che 'e quello che in prima persona ha messo i milioncini (era ancora l'epoca delle lire). Io ho solo suggerito che cosa farne ora che l'abbiamo dismessa   :Cool: 

Per quanto riguarda l' uso di gento in azienda a parte il rendere piu' divertente la vita di un programmatore/sistemista/procedurista ed a volte elettricista e facchino ... 

ho trovato molto interessante :

*)poter aggiornare di frequente i server esterni: firewall, ftp web server

*)poter modificare *solo* alcuni ebuild e non dover tenere una pletora di librerie in /usr/local

*)Il salto di tutta la burocrazia necessaria a comperare in negozio una distro

*)la migliore stabilita (il krnl 2.6 era agli inizi) su server opteron

come contro, una certa disorganizzazione nel colloquio tra i gruppi o herd di gentoo, la mobilita del portage tree (ovviamente e' anche un punto di forza), e altre cosette attribuibili al fatto che sta crescendo rapidamente sia nell'interesse della gente sia come programmatori attivi.

... e se proprio devo aggiungo che trovo vagamente fastidiosa l' esistenza di gentoo-core, senza un accesso read-only al pubblico, questo perche tende ad auementare l'aura di indeterminazione attorno a gentoo.

La summa comunque 'e decisamente a favore di questa meta-distribuzione per me

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

Per chi ieri avesse letto un messaggio da parte mia, che poi ho rettificato quasi subito. Ho risolto la questione e ho trovato il *mio* errore.

Per chi non l'avesse letto meglio cosi  :Wink: 

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

Se entro domani non ricevo lamentele di sorta

se khazad-dum 'e d' accordo 

e se si occupa di trasportarsi la sun a Milano

affiderei a lui la macchina, visto che dispone di ambiente controllato e generosa banda garantita.

La destinazione d'uso sembra ancora nebulosa ma sono sicuro che una volta in loco (magari anche prima) si decidera' in fretta.

grazie per l' attenzione francesco

----------

## khazad-dum

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se khazad-dum 'e d' accordo e se si occupa di trasportarsi la sun a Milano
> 
> 

 

Assolutamente si. 

Sentiamoci per definire i dettagli.

Ciao

----------

## Benve

Per i pacchetti binari si sta costruendo binmerge https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=256159&highlight=binmerge

Per una prima versione, ma gia' funzionante, ci serve pochissimo spazio e poca banda. Potrebbe essere una prima applicazione della nostra sun.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il mirror rsync arrivera' presto sulla seconda macchina predisposta  :Smile: 

ps. questa sun sarebbe la terza, credo

----------

## randomaze

Ho splittato il topic relativo alla costruzione di un repository per binari Sparc32

FonderiaDigitale, stai parlando della macchina di masterbrian di cui ho chiesto notizie nella ml dei gechi gli scorsi giorni?

----------

## khazad-dum

Questa sera, io e randomaze (che tra l'altro è stato gentilissimo ad accompagnarmi e a compensare metà delle spese di trasporto e di fatiche) abbiamo portato a termine lo spostamento della sun e3500. Vorremmo quindi ringraziare formalmente BastianBalthazarBux, pnpitalia e tutti coloro che hanno reso possibile questa donazione, per aver donato alla comunità opensource un apparato di tutto rispetto.

In occasione dell'incontro al pub di Milano inizieremo a discutere su come coordinarci per installare il Sistema Operativo e per valutare quali progetti vogliamo portare avanti e le varie modalità di gestione/configurazione.

Il gentoo meeting che si terrà a Milano sarà quindi un ulteriore pretesto per poter affrontare delle preliminari discussioni e vagliare idee ed opinioni; ma non sará l'unico momento a nostra disposizione. La discussione cercherá di continuare in rete coinvolgendo anche chi non potrà presenziare a causa della lontananza dal capoluogo lombardo. 

Vorrei quindi annunciare che, dopo l'incontro al pub, verrà inaugurato un nuovo topic contenente il riassunto della serata. Perciò, abbiate pazienza.

Grazie ancora a tutti per l'attenzione e per aver reso possibile questa donazione.

----------

## Benve

Bellissimo.

Direi che ci vorrebbe una news su http://www.gechi.it, per ringraziare e fare un poco di pubblicità a pnpitalia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Direi che ci vorrebbe una news su http://www.gechi.it, per ringraziare e fare un poco di pubblicità a pnpitalia.

 

Qualcuno mi scrive 4 righe per questa storia e me le manda via pm cosi' io la metto. Grazie

----------

## Benve

Si è parlato al pub di Milano di come usare la sun ?

Apriamo un topic su gechi.it per discuterne ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Si è parlato al pub di Milano di come usare la sun ?
> 
> Apriamo un topic su gechi.it per discuterne ?

 

Si al momento siamo bloccati perché non vuole fare il boot con i CD masterizzati  :Sad: 

Per aprire il topic non ci sono problemi, sia facendolo su gechi.it che su gentoo-italia.net

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Si al momento siamo bloccati perché non vuole fare il boot con i CD masterizzati 

 

Con un bel boot da rete?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Si al momento siamo bloccati perché non vuole fare il boot con i CD masterizzati  
> 
> Con un bel boot da rete?

 

....é il prossimo tentativo. Tu lo hai già fatto con la tua? Perché nel caso contatta khazad-dum così gli dai assistenza  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ....é il prossimo tentativo. Tu lo hai già fatto con la tua? Perché nel caso contatta khazad-dum così gli dai assistenza 

 

No ma qualcuno aveva fatto un howto, ora lo cerco

----------

## khazad-dum

Il problema è che ci sono le mille mila barriere architettoniche intorno (la prima è il lavoro). Ad ogni modo spero di avere un po' più di tempo settimana prox. Dovrei configurare nel weekend una macchina che faccia dhcpd+shared_cdrom (o nfs). Portate pazienza ancora un po'.

dum

----------

## khazad-dum

Ciao,

ho mandato un messaggio a Jason Wever (Gentoo/Sparc Team Co-Leader):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The only problem is that the internal SCSI controller is not currently supported under Linux in general, so you would have to use external drives. As for the BSDs, I'm not sure what their current level of support would be for this hardware.
> 
> 

----------

## tobiwan_

Uhm... grazie Bastiano.

A parte quello, ci sarebbero problemi nell'infilarci una scheda SCSI/Raid o al massimo, se non ha una grossa ricaduta, usare il RAID sw?

 :Smile: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Le schede per il bestione costano uno sproposito...e i raid software, secondo me, vanno bene in ambienti non in produzione. Tra l'altro ero più orientato ad un kernel bsd che uno linux (dato che quasi ogni giorno c'è una release nuova).

Vedrò comunque di fare delle prove appena possibile.

dum

----------

## BastianBalthazarBux

ciauz, novita' ?

----------

## randomaze

 *BastianBalthazarBux wrote:*   

> ciauz, novita' ?

 

Un apio di giorni fa khazad-dum mi ha detto che dovevano prestargli un lettore SCSI esterno per l'installazione.

----------

## khazad-dum

Ciao a tutti.

Oggi posso definitivamente chiudere l'argomento Sun Enterprise 3500.

Dopo aver perso parecchio tempo in ricerche, ho contattato uno sviluppatore sparc64 di FreeBSD il quale mi ha confermato che il controller ottico _NON_ e' supportato su sistemi  *BSD (dalle mie indagini anche GNU/Linux):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hiroki Sato <hrs@FreeBSD.org>
> 
> EXX00 can have SBus or PCI I/O board with built-in SCSI and FC-AL
> ...

 

Ho deciso quindi di comprare un HD esterno SCSI in modo da sfruttare il bus SCSI integrato. Questa mattina, quando e' arrivato il pacco, ho collegato in catena SCSI il disco, con il suo bel terminatore, e quindi ho acceso il server.

Con mio sommo stupore (e dispiacere) vedo che non appare niente in console.

Niente.

Ok, mi dico che devo aver sbagliato qualcosa...rimuovo il disco, e faccio ripartire.

Niente.

Provo con un soft reset sia della scheda e della cpu.

Niente.

Spengo-riaccendo.

Niente.

...

Ho fatto comunque altrettante prove, facendomi quindi perdere ulteriore tempo.

Tra queste, l'ultima analisi, e' stata quella di interpretare i messaggi di errore attraverso i led posti sul pannello frontale della Sun. Come si puo' leggere, l'errore che riporta (Power: On, Service: Off, Running: On) e': 

```

Hung in OS

```

Ho cercato velocemente su google, ma non ho trovato molto.

Ovviamente questo problema _NON_ e' di peso dal sistema operativo, ma dall sistema di check e relativo OpenBoot.

Sinceramente ho gia' speso troppo temp, risorse e denaro per cercare di resuscitare un "cadavare". E' comunque una macchina ancora performante, ma come si capira' tra queste mie righe, ne ho fin piene le tasche (anzi, da oggi sono un po' meno piene..).

Percio', chiunque voglia continuare al posto mio (a meno di non trovare la soluzione al problema), si faccia avanti al piu' presto, dato che non so ancora per quanto tempo terro' il server, ma di certo, se non verra' utilizzato, prendero' delle decisioni a riguardo.

Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione.

Roberto

----------

## randomaze

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> Ho cercato velocemente su google, ma non ho trovato molto.
> 
> Ovviamente questo problema _NON_ e' di peso dal sistema operativo, ma dall sistema di check e relativo OpenBoot.
> 
> Sinceramente ho gia' speso troppo temp, risorse e denaro per cercare di resuscitare un "cadavare". E' comunque una macchina ancora performante, ma come si capira' tra queste mie righe, ne ho fin piene le tasche (anzi, da oggi sono un po' meno piene..).

 

Mi dispiace.

Per posizionare fisicamente la macchina posso sentire cosa mi dicono qui al lavoro, tuttavia i problemi che hai incontrato fanno effettivamente riflettere...  :Sad: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Infatti.

C'è da capire ora chi vuole tenersi un comodino marcato Sun. Io la metterei in asta su ebay (assieme ai dischi che ho comprato)..magari a qualcuno occorrono dei pezzi hardware.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Un mese è già passato. Io credo che sia tempo di indossare i panni del battitore d'asta e cercare di cavar fuori dal ns. bel comodino targato sun qualche cosa di utile, soldi ad esempio  :Smile:  Posto per Uppar la discussione, sperando che i gechi interessati (tutti  :Smile:  si facciano vivi ed esprimano idee a riguardo

----------

## rota

ragazzi.... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  non e' che me la dareste a me??

mi farebbe molto piacere.... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

sono sicuro che riesco a farla fuinzionare...

----------

## Peach

 *rota wrote:*   

> sono sicuro che riesco a farla fuinzionare...

 

e come? maggìa?

----------

## rota

il tuo sarcasmo non mi piace  :Crying or Very sad: 

io almeno ci provo.......

a me farebe piacere avere sta macchina...

percio se non avete nulla in contrario fatemi sapere .........

----------

## mouser

 *rota wrote:*   

> io almeno ci provo.......

 

Vedi, non voglio ne essere cattivo ne nulla (anche perche' quello che sto per scrivere non si riferisce a te in particolare ma a svariate cose).

Sono piu' che convinto (sia per la conoscenza con lo stesso, che qualche discorsetto fatto prendendo un caffe' in orario lavorativo) che khazad-dum abbia fatto prove su prove, e leggendo il 3d si puo' capire che anche contattando gli sviluppatori Linux/BSD che si occupano del supporto a quel tipo di hw, il risultato sia piu' che negativo!

In ogni caso, essendo il comodino (e correggetemi se sbaglio) donato ai GeCHI credo, e sempre non per essere venale, che sia piu' logico vendere l'hw per ricavare qualcosa con cui rimpinzare le casse dell'associazione, piuttosto che perdere ancora tempo/fatica cercando di farlo funzionare.

Se, da come ho capito, l'hw in questione sia ricercato e ben pagato, le possibilita' sono molte (se si riesce, si puo' pensare di acquistare i gadget da rivendere alle fiere, o magari, facendo lo sborone, un serverino senza troppe pretese ma sicuramente piu' facilmente adattabile a gentoo) per aiutare lo stato hw dell'associazione.

Ovviamente, tutto questo IMHO e senza offendere nessuno

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

non so se sono stato offensivo con ...chi a gia fatto delle prove....

non volevvo ....esserlo...

pero non mi pare che abia detto che io sono capace o che sia piu bravo di lui......ma solo che mi farebe piacere averlo ...perche ne o bisogno....tutto qui,...

se me lo date mi fate un grosso piacere...anche perche parliamoci francamente  se voi non lo usate non e giusto venderlo ...

datelo a me dopo tutto vanno fatto un regalo e  non vedddo perche vendere una cosa che avete avuto gratis....e poi lo vendereste a persone che manco lo aprezzano....

io non so come convincecvi pero ripeto sarebbe una cosa bella se lo potessi avere..naturalmente siete liberi di dirmi di no..ma non acetto che mi diciate che non ci riesco  :Wink:  so che non potrei riuscirci ...pero chi sa mai....

----------

## mouser

 *rota wrote:*   

> io non so come convincecvi pero ripeto sarebbe una cosa bella se lo potessi avere..naturalmente siete liberi di dirmi di no..ma non acetto che mi diciate che non ci riesco  so che non potrei riuscirci ...pero chi sa mai....

 

Lungi da me dire che tu non sei in grado di cavarci qualcosa!

Anzi, quel poco di esperienza socio/lavorativa che ho sulle spalle mi insegna che a volte soluzioni alle quali non si aveva pensato le ha chiunque ed in qualsiasi momento.

In ogni caso, la scelta non ricade su di me, e credo che comunque sia tu, che io, che chiunque altro siano liberi di esprimere le proprie opinioni e di essere liberi (d'altronde, tu, io, e chiunque altro del "giro" ha come base la ricerca della liberta')

Peace and Love  :Cool: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso, essendo il comodino (e correggetemi se sbaglio) donato ai GeCHI credo, e sempre non per essere venale, che sia piu' logico vendere l'hw per ricavare qualcosa con cui rimpinzare le casse dell'associazione, piuttosto che perdere ancora tempo/fatica cercando di farlo funzionare.
> 
> 

 

Quoto

----------

## !equilibrium

una proposta potrebbe essere che @rota acquisti il bisonte marchiato SUN, visto che è una donazione, come tale è proprietà del gruppo gechi.it e solo loro possono decidere come disporne; IMHO donare il suddetto comodino ad un utente qualsiasi senza un adeguato compenso mi sembra sbagliato, la donazione originaria avevo come scopo quello di aiutare il gruppo e lo sviluppo opensource e gentoo (o quello che era, ora non ricordo), per cui ridonare gratuitamente la sun mi sembra sbagliato, tutto qua; se proprio non si può mettere in pista la sun mi sembra + che giusto venderla o disporla in un'altro modo + proficuo. tutto rigorosamente IMHO

----------

## rota

be io non cio una  lira in questo momento ..se no mi sarrei proposto di pagarlo...io speravo in una donazione ... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La macchina e' stata donata ai gechi come associazione e quindi la macchina resta ai gechi. Se qualcuno riesce a installarci qualcosa che poi possa servire ai gechi bene se no si vende e si usa il ricavato per eventi futuri o gadget o ..... 

 *rota wrote:*   

> se me lo date mi fate un grosso piacere...anche perche parliamoci francamente se voi non lo usate non e giusto venderlo .

 

Come venderla non e' giusto?? Se non e' utilizzabile per il gruppo (inteso come gechi) e' il gruppo che deve ricavare qualcosa e non una persona singola.

PS: io non faccio piu' parte dei gechi.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> PS: io non faccio piu' parte dei gechi.

 

:-O

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La macchina e' stata donata ai gechi come associazione e quindi la macchina resta ai gechi. Se qualcuno riesce a installarci qualcosa che poi possa servire ai gechi bene se no si vende e si usa il ricavato per eventi futuri o gadget o ..... 

 

Concordo.

Una possibilità é quella di mettere su Solaris 10 (che dovrebbe essere Open) con il tool che lo gentooizza che era stato mostrato in qualche GWN del passato.

In quel caso il problema sarebbe spostarlo dal ufficio di khazad-dum in "qualche posto dotato di connettività" e dotare la macchina di un firewall (un 486 con iptables?). A tal proposito ho avuto un accenno di dialogo con Ibanez-RgX ma non abbiamo concluso (e, se lui é daccordo, il problema diventa portare a Roma il comodino).

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Una possibilità é quella di mettere su Solaris 10

 

beh certo... macchina sun il supporto all'hardware c'è di sicuro... potrebbe essere il modo per poterla utilizzare... una sola piccola domanda per uno che sta seguendo la notizia dall'esterno: perchè se la macchina dovesse utilizzare gentoo allora dovrebbe stare a milano e con solaris a roma? scusate ma mi è scappato il nesso gentoo -> milano solaris -> roma

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> perchè se la macchina dovesse utilizzare gentoo allora dovrebbe stare a milano e con solaris a roma? scusate ma mi è scappato il nesso gentoo -> milano solaris -> roma

 

Perché khazad-dum (giustamente) non se la sente di avere in ufficio una macchina che non sa amministrare in maniera approfondita.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Perché khazad-dum (giustamente) non se la sente di avere in ufficio una macchina che non sa amministrare in maniera approfondita.

 

credevo ci fosse sotto qualcosa di più "profondo". cmq grazie per la delucidazione

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Per me nessun problema, solo che dovremmo accordarci per come farla arrivare a roma (e sul suo ingombro  :Smile:  )

----------

## Peach

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Per me nessun problema, solo che dovremmo accordarci per come farla arrivare a roma (e sul suo ingombro  )

 

peso e dimensioni?

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> peso e dimensioni?

 

70Kg circa, 65x43x60cm

Sta in una macchina (magari abbattendo il sedile) e due persone potrebbero spostarla anche se non ci sono maniglie comode... (quindi meglio contarne 3 per sicurezza)

----------

## rota

anchio avevo pensato alla solaris 10  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   se ai una macchina  sun e' un peccato non metterci solaris ......

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   peso e dimensioni? 
> 
> 70Kg circa, 65x43x60cm
> 
> 

 

Dev'essere dolcissima  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Dev'essere dolcissima 

 

/modalità BURLESCA ON

... fino a quando non ti saltano i nervi per il fracasso che fa quando è accesa,

ma soprattutto quando ti arriva la bolletta della luce la prima cosa che pensi

è di andare dall'avvocato per fare le pratiche del divorzio  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

/modalità BURLESCA OFF

----------

## Benve

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Dev'essere dolcissima  
> 
> /modalità BURLESCA ON
> 
> ... fino a quando non ti saltano i nervi per il fracasso che fa quando è accesa,
> ...

 

Appunto, Dolcissima  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Per Ibanez-RgX: solo per curiosità, che banda hai a disposizione (da dare alla bestia) ?

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Per Ibanez-RgX: solo per curiosità, che banda hai a disposizione (da dare alla bestia) ?

 

Penso 10mbit, se ne servirà di + vedo che posso fare (problemi di banda non ce ne sono cmq).

----------

## khazad-dum

ragazzi..temo di non essere stato molto chiaro:

Hung in OS

significa che la sun è diventata uno zombie...molto probabilmente un prob hardware.

Ho già letto la doc..dicono di portarla in un centro assistenza.

Ho lottato fino all'ultimo, ma alla fine ha vinto lei...il sistema operativo da installarci quindi non sussiste. Non ho nemmeno degli input in console (open boot).

E' questo ora il vero problema.

Io venderei i pezzi su ebay o a qualcuno che pensa di essere in grado di resucitarla.

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>  [...] significa che la sun è diventata uno zombie...

 

E' morto il padre e si è quindi perso il pid?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, mi spiace di non poter essere 'sudo man' ...

----------

